# اصعب سؤال يواجه كل مسيحى فى مصر؟



## Victor0071000 (9 مارس 2011)

:new5:سلام ونعمه المسيح عليكوا:new5:
اولا العنوان اكيد صعب علينا
السؤال؟

:new5::new5::new5::new5:
:new5::new5:
:new5:
ماذا يعنى لك الصلب 
!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل هو خوف ام ماذا 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انا من العبرون الجدد 
:t17::t17::t17:
ولكنى افضل الاختفاء لماذا ؟
لانى لم اجد من يقول لى نحن سنساعدك فى تعاليم الدين بل وجدت الخوف 
:fun_oops:
ولكن سؤالى هو ماذا لو كنت انت مكانى ماذا كنت تفعل ؟
الاجابة طبعا كله خايف يقول الحق 
ليه!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ماذا هو مصير ناس كتير مع المسيح ومنهم 
الاخ ماهر وابنته ومحمد حجازى 
وانا ومعى واحد اخر من اصحابى !!!!!!!!!!
طبعا فى كتير هيقول ده ذنب المجتمع 
:scenic::scenic::scenic:
وهيقول حاجات كتير فى الموضوع ده
بس هو ده ذنبنا 
ممكن حد هنا يقول فكرة جديدة لنا ونمشى عليها
ياريت 
:new4::new4::new4:
المجد للرب يسوع 
Victor:a82:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 مارس 2011)

هل اصعب هو عن الصلب؟
من قال لك هذا
عايز اقولك ان اصغر طفل مسيحيى يجاوب علية
بس التفكير الغير مسيحى هو الى لا يمكن ان يتقبل المحبة الفائقة الى ربنا بيحبنا بيها

الصلب هو عملية فداء للبشرية
ربنا تجسد فى صورة المسيح وفدا كل البشر بصلبة
هل تعتقد ان المسيح لم يكن يستطيع ان يمنع عملية الصلب
بالطبع مثلما اقام الموتى وصنع المعجزات كان يستطيع ايضا ان يمنع ذلك
ولكنة جاء من اجل الصلب
نزل وتجسد من اجل ان يصلب ويمحوا كل اثامنا

وهل لو المسيح كان انسان عادى ان قام من الموت فى اليوم الثالث كما ذكر
بالمسيح قبل ان يتم القبض علية
اخبر تلاميذة بانة سوف يصلب وسوف يقوم فى اليوم الثالث

فالتفكير الاسلامى يرفض عملية الصلب رفضا تاما لانها تنسف ايمانة نهائيا​


----------



## Victor0071000 (9 مارس 2011)

اخى احلى ديانة 
انا لم اقصد ذلك المعنى التى انت شرحته الرجاء ارجع واقراء مرة اخرى وركز اكتر بس


----------



## The Antiochian (9 مارس 2011)

*أنت وسط مجرمين*
*كل من يريد تنفيذ الشريعة هو مجرم*
*يمنعك من أبسط حقوق الإنسان وهو حرية اختيار العقيدة*
*يبتر الأعضاء ، يجلد ، يرجم*
*إجرام وتخلف وهمجية*

*محرومين من تطبيق الحدود لأن العصر لا يناسب الشريعة أبداً ، ولكنهم بالقوة ينفذون حد الردة الإرهابي*


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 مارس 2011)

Victor0071000 قال:


> اخى احلى ديانة
> انا لم اقصد ذلك المعنى التى انت شرحته الرجاء ارجع واقراء مرة اخرى وركز اكتر بس



انا رديت على اول جزء فى الموضوع لان الموضوع هيشوفة ناس كتير هيدخلو علية ومسلمين كتير

بالنسبة للجزء الثانى للاسف دا ولا ذنبنا ولا ذنبك

دا نتيجة المجتمع الذى نعيش فية بجد
لانة لا يقبل ان مسلم يترك دينة

ومتيهالى نتيجة انك مسلم سابق فاهم الكلام دة

وللاسف اى حد بيرتبط اسمة باى عملية تنصير بيبقى فى خطر كبير

والحل اما ان تتم الديمقراطية فعلا فى المستقبل
اما ان تهاجر البلد للاسف
او تظل مسيحى فى الخفاء​


----------



## Victor0071000 (9 مارس 2011)

قربت شويا من هدفى يا اخى بس فيه اكتر ممكن نوصله هنا حول اكتر فى معنى اكثر انا عوز اوصله هنا انت قطعت نسبة 70%من الموضوع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 مارس 2011)

إن كنت تسأل هل نقبل الصلب على أنفسنا
أى هل نقبل الموت من أجل المسيح

ففى ذلك نحن لا ندعى القوة والشجاعة الفائقة لأنفسنا

بل إننا نعترف بضعفنا

ولكن إذا دعانا الرب للإستشهاد ، فإننا نثق أنه سيسندنه بقوته هو ، إن أن نكمل إستشهادنا

وبغير تلك الدعوة فإننا لا ننتظر خلاصه بسكوت

ونفس الأمر نفعله لمن يسألنا ، فإننا لا نسخنه ليتهور وليندفع من تلقاء ذاته

بل نرشده للطريق الصحيح ، وهو أن يلقى على الرب كل إتكاله ، ليقوده للطريق الصحيح ، لما فيه الخير له وللآخرين


----------



## bob (9 مارس 2011)

*استاذي يا ريت توضح انت عايز ايه انا شايف كل عضو بيجاوب حسب وجهة نظره من جهة السؤال انا مش فاهم انت بتسال عن ايه بالظبط*


----------



## أَمَة (9 مارس 2011)

*يغلق الموضوع لعدم وجود سؤال محدد فيه.*

*اقرأ قوانين القسم هنا*

*وبعدها ارجع واكتب سؤالا واضحا ومحددا*
*لو انت مش عارف ايه هو سؤالك*
*كيف تتوقع منا ان نرد عليه.*

​


----------



## أَمَة (10 مارس 2011)

*إعيد فتح الموضوع بناءَ *
*على طلب المشرف المبارك توين*​


----------



## Twin (10 مارس 2011)

أمة قال:


> *إعيد فتح الموضوع بناءَ *​
> 
> *على طلب المشرف المبارك توين*​


* أشكرك يا أخت أمة علي محبتك وقبولك لأقتراحي*

*أخ فيكتو -العابر- ... ممكن توضح ما تريد ولتطرح وجهة نظرك بوضوح لنري كيف نتعامل ونتواصل*
*وضح أكتر ... هدفك من الموضوع*​


----------



## esambraveheart (10 مارس 2011)

*انا كمان مش قادر افهم انت عاوز تسال عن ايه بالظبط و ايه هو طلبك بالتحديد
حضرتك عامل سؤالك فزوره و سايبنا احنا نخمن انت عاوز ايه ...و ده مش صح
ممكن بقي ترتب افكارك و تساعدنا بتوضيح سؤالك و جعله سؤال مباشر  عشان نقدر نساعدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
سلام المسيح معك حبيبي​*


----------



## bashaeran (10 مارس 2011)

Victor0071000 قال:


> :new5:
> ماذا يعنى لك الصلب
> اذا امنت حقا فالصلب يعني حياة جديدة
> !!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 بصراحة خير ما قل ودل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 مارس 2011)

*كلام جميل عن خبرة

وبالطبع نحن لا نحمِّل على أخونا فيكتور أكثر مما يجب ، بل نقدِّر صعوبة الموقف

ولذلك جاء كلامك أكثر فائدة لأنه عن خبرة

+++
ملحوظة بخصوص الآية فى البروفيل ، هى : ليس كل من يقول لى يا رب يا رب*


----------



## bob (10 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *كلام جميل عن خبرة
> 
> وبالطبع نحن لا نحمِّل على أخونا فيكتور أكثر مما يجب ، بل نقدِّر صعوبة الموقف
> 
> ...


*صح يا استاذ مكرم الاستاذ فيكتور من حقه يسال زي ماهو شايف و ليه علينا حق الاجابة*


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (10 مارس 2011)

*الاخوة الاعزاء هذة اول مشاركه ليه منذ اكثر من 6 شهور تقريبا *
*اولا احى كل الاخوه القائمين على المنتدى *

*انا خرجت من صمتى الذى دام اكثر من 6 شهور ( كنت بتابع من بعبد لبعبد و بكتفى برسايل شخصيه لاصدقائى جدا جدا مولكا و شمس الحق ) *

*انا فهمت تماما ما يقصده العزيز فكتور *
*انا ايضا اعانى ما يعانيه *
*بمعنى انا الان لم اتخد قرار اتباع المسيح بالرغم انى الان اصبحت مقتنع بالعديد من النقاط فى المسيحيه التى كنت زمان لا افهمها و لاكننى كل ما اطلبه انى ادخل كنيسه و اقعد اتكلم مع كاهن ليس اكثر من هذا انا و كل الذى اريد المشوره الروحيه *
*ليه فى مصر لو شخص مسيحى حب يسلم يروح اتخن جامع فيكى يا مصر ويقول انا عايز اسلم و تجد الجامع اتقلب تهليل و تكبير و كان مصر خدت كاس العالم , على العكس تماما لو شخص مثلى مجرد باحث فى الاديان فكر يروح كنيسه علشان يتكلم مع قسيس او كاهن طبعا مش هيلاقى حد هيساعده و مش بعيد يتقال عليه عميل لامن الدوله , *
*قصد اخى فكتور (اللى انا فهمته ) ان المسلم العابر او الباحث فى الاديان لا يجد المساعده من قبل الكنيسه او الكهنه ليييه ؟؟؟؟*

*انا مصرى فعارف و متاكد انه غصب عنهم احنا لاسسف فى مصر و الوطن العربى بنعتبر التبشير كتهمه ؟؟ سبحان الله ليه يعنى هو اللى بيبشر بيقولى يا تتنصر يا تقتل يا تدفع الجزيه مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *

*دمتم بكل ود و بجد وشحنى جدا المشاركه فى المنتدى *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 مارس 2011)

انا احمل صليبى على كتفى


----------



## Rosetta (10 مارس 2011)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> *الاخوة الاعزاء هذة اول مشاركه ليه منذ اكثر من 6 شهور تقريبا *
> *اولا احى كل الاخوه القائمين على المنتدى *
> 
> *انا خرجت من صمتى الذى دام اكثر من 6 شهور ( كنت بتابع من بعبد لبعبد و بكتفى برسايل شخصيه لاصدقائى جدا جدا مولكا و شمس الحق ) *
> ...



*سلام و نعمة معك صديقي عبد الرحمن 
و مرحبا بعودتك للمشاركة من جديد في المنتدى فقد كنت الاحظ وجودك من دون مشاركات و كنت اتسائل عن السبب ..
لكن المهم رجوعك للمشاركة  

بالنسبة لموضوعك الذي يخص التبشير ففعلا كما قلت التبشير بالمسيحية خاصة في الوطن العربي يعتبر تهمة يعاقب عليها لكن الامر ليس بيد الكنيسة صدقني بل لسياسة القمع و العنصرية

الكنيسة صديقي تريد خلاص جميع النفوس و تريد أن يعرف الجميع من هو المسيح ولكن ليس باليد حيلة فالوضع في مصر خاصة يضيق على المسيحيين كما ترى وكهنة الكنائس لا يلامون الان لأن كل منهم يريد مصلحة رعيته فكثير من الاحيان يدخل مسلم متنكر بهيئة أنه عابر للمسيحية وهنا يكون الخوف على كهنة الكنيسة و على الكنيسة و جماعة المؤمنين.

على العموم المنتدى هنا و غيره من المنتديات المسيحيات لا تترك من هم بحاجة الى المشورة و من هم بحاجة للتعرف على المسيحية و باقي الأمور من معمودية و غيرها تأتي بترتيب إلهي فنحن كمسيحيين كلنا ثقة أن من بدأ الطريق معنا سيكملها معنا للنهاية و يساعدنا في تخطي عثرات و صعاب هذه الطريق فهو من قال «هاءنذا معكم طوال الأيام إلى نهاية العالم»  

الرب يبارك حياتك صديقي 
سلام و نعمة معك ​*


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (10 مارس 2011)

*اختى روزيتا *
*شكرا جدا دعمك الا متناهى افتقدت الحديث مهك و مع باقى الاخوه و الاخوات *
*



			مسلم متنكر بهيئة أنه عابر للمسيحية وهنا يكون الخوف على كهنة الكنيسة و على الكنيسة و جماعة المؤمنين.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اتفق معك 100% و هذا السبب الرئيسى الذى يمعنعنى من الذهاب الى اى كنيسه 



			غيرها تأتي بترتيب إلهي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

و انا اثق ان ربنا مش هيسبنى ابدا 

دمتى بكل ود 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 مارس 2011)

أخى الحبيب عبد الرحمن

لا يخفى على سيادتك القبضة الخانقة لأمن الدولة

حتى أن عملاءهم يملأون الكنائس ، ومن المسيحيين ، أقول ذلك عن خبرة

وسيادتك رأيت ما حدث لكاهن عقد قران عابرة - بدون علمه - على مسيحى ، وكيف لفقوا له تهمة التزوير فوراً ، وكيف حوكم محاكمة صورية وكيف حُكم عليه بحكم لا يحكمون به على مزور فى مليون جنيه !!!!!!!!

وجو الإرهاب يحيط بالكنيسة من داخلها قبل خارجها ، لأن الشيطان إشترى الكثيرين ، الذين نسميهم أبناء الإسخريوطى

والمباحث تتصيد الأخطاء وتلفق التهم ، والقضاء المصرى أصبح لعبة فى يد الأمن ( منذ زيارة وزير العدل للعادلى فى مكتبه قبيل صدورالحكم المهزلة فى قضية الكشح ، والذى حكم فيه القاضى بالصلح بين عائلات الضحايا وبين المتهمين وأمرهم بالتصافح ، بناء على وجود أى تحريات فى القضية !!!!)

فنحن نعيش فى حالة شاذة جداً : شعبنا جائع لأن الهيئات والشركات ترفض تعيين المسيحيين ، وعلناً
وشركات الأقباط تُحارب حتى تنهار
والكنيسة من داخلها مغروزة بأولاد الإسخريوطى ، نتيجة الجوع والضغط والتهديد

فعذراً عن هذا الخوف الذى تراه ، فالحالة صعبة جداً فعلاً


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (10 مارس 2011)

*اخى مكرم *
*لا كلام بعد كلامك *
*بجد ربنا يكون فى عونكم انا مصرى قاهرى كامن فاكيد عارف الوضع دة كويس *
*بس اكيد هيجى وقت فى مصر مهما طال الزمان هيكون فى حريه اديان اكتر من كده *

*دمت بكل ود *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 مارس 2011)

وعن الخوف من الكلام مع شخص غريب
أقول لسيادتك بأن الكاهن يُلاحق أيضاً - من نسل الإسخريوطى - عند كلامه مع أى أحد من الخدام 

فعندما تريد الكلام معه فى أمر هام ، تجد المتصنتين حولك فى بجاحة ليس لها مثيل

وعندما ندخل إلى مكتبه لتلافيهم
تجد - فوراً - القرع الشديد على الباب ، والبعض يصرخون يريدون مقابلته فى أمر خطير ، وكأن الدنيا ستنهد

ثم تكتشف لاحقاً ، أن لم يكن هناك أى أمر ، لا خطير ولا حتى تافه

بل هى حصار منهم ، بأمر المباحث ، لمنع أى عمل لخير الكنيسة ، منذ بدايته


----------

